# Matthew Street Festival



## stereotypical (Aug 22, 2005)

Anyone going to the excellent Matthew Street festival next weekend in Liverpool?  Its free and a boss day out

Should be good, scouse pissup fun for all the family   

http://www.mathewstreetfestival.com/main2005.htm


----------



## chio (Aug 22, 2005)

might make an appearance, depends who's going and what i'm doing - busy week at present!

driving test today, uni interview tomorrow ..


----------



## In Bloom (Aug 22, 2005)

I'll be there


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Aug 22, 2005)

probably going meself - last year caught a hilarous Argentinian cover band of Queen - probably had to be there ;-)


----------



## killer b (Aug 22, 2005)

sunday looks ok - buzzcocks & the stranglers... 

everything else seems to be tribute bands?


----------



## stereotypical (Aug 22, 2005)

killer b said:
			
		

> sunday looks ok - buzzcocks & the stranglers...
> 
> everything else seems to be tribute bands?



Its always been like that with loadsa tribute bands.

Apparently the organisers are trying to limit the amount of tribute bands for next years festival.  Something to do with changing the nature of it for 2008.

As with anything like this, it aint really about the bands though 

Sunday does look really good   

Monday is always fun as all the creamfields casualties head into the city centre


----------



## rosa (Aug 28, 2005)

> sunday looks ok - buzzcocks & the stranglers...


 Bollocks,i thought that was tomorrow.i'm actually in liverpool city centre but whether it's a good idea for me to go down to the pier head carrying the extremely breakable lamp i've just bought for my parents' wedding anniversary is debatable....


----------

